# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) January 2010



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
January 2010*​
*News only - please comment elsewhere.
Thanks for making this new only system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
012155UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1522:2009-12-30-10-53-39&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Destroying a military occupation forces near the Bnjuaii</a> (Panjwai)  (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5J3xi">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, December 30th, 2009 10:53 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed military vehicles of the occupying forces as a result of a powerful  explosion near the center of Kandahar province, the Directorate Bnjuaii.  According to reports the explosion occurred at around two o'clock this afternoon  ( 2009-12-30 ) On the mechanism, when the enemy is in the task of a routine  patrol in the area, "Jairo Fort" in that Directorate. Mujahideen said the  region: a mechanism enemy destroyed in the blast completely, killing all on  board were killed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=892:us-spy-plane-martyred-6-civilians-in-baba-ji&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S. spy plane martyred 6 civilians in Baba Ji</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1532:2009-12-31-13-11-53&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 31 December 2009 14:53 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Dec.31 - There are sports from Helmand that missiles from a U.S.  unmanned aerial vehicle UAV martyerd seven civilian and injured a dozens  Wednesday evening in Baba Ji area of Helmand's Lashkar Gah town. According to  the details , missiles fired from a U.S.spy plane at a civilan house that  martyerd at least 7 civilians including 2 children, presumably 4 member of the  same family are among the dead. In a separate incident in Gereshk's area of  Muhammadzo, the U.S. soldiers invaded a civilian house Wednesday night, blowing  off the main gate by rocket fires and wounding a seventy-year old man seriously  as well as killing his 3 innocent sons. The report adds that the enemy exploded  the guest room as if to make it appear it were Taliban sleeping room.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=898:sangeen-blasts-leave-british-tanks-wrecked&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangeen blasts leave British tanks wrecked</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 01 January 2010 14:19 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 01 - British forces suffered huge losses and casualties in the  Sangeen district's of Helmand on Thursday. Also Thursday afternoon, one of the  enemy's patrol tanks was hit by an IED attack at the Toghi area of Sangeen  district while a convoy of their tanks were getting out of their base. The  report said a British soldier was killed and in the explosion, while the others  were injured in the evening when the enemy was in the point of carrying the dead  and the struck tank from the scene for the fear that the dead and the struck  tank would not fall int the hands of Mujahideen. The locals of the area say the  British soldiers sustained fatal casualties in both incidents. In another news,  in the Sangeen's Khomari area, the American soldiers invaded a house late  Thursday night and took an innocent civilian captive with them. (I)n a separate  incident, last night a NATO tank was blown up by by mine explosion that left the  tank wrecked which was burning till this morning and killed the soldiers on  board.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=894:nad-ali-blast-cause-foreign-invaders-sizable-casualties&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nad Ali blast cause foreign invaders sizable casualties</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1537:2009-12-31-17-33-38&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 31 December 2009 17:26 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 31 - The foreign invading soldiers were stuck by IED attack in  Abd-us-Samad crossroads in Nad Ali district of Helmand on Thursday. The NATO-led  soldiers were returning to their base when they were targeted by a land mine  explosion that caused the enemy fatal casualties, the report indicated, adding  that the soldiers came under the small arms fire shortly after the explosion  took place that inflicted further casualties on the enemy. It is worth reminding  that two tanks of the enemy invaders were destroyed in IED attacks in the same  place and on the same day.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=899:afghan-soldiers-vehicle-exploded-in-shamalzo&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan soldiers' vehicle exploded in Shamalzo</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1542:2010-01-01-14-01-50&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 01 January 2010 14:20 BY Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 31 - A ranger vehicle of Afghan army soldiers hit a land mine at "Srah  Jangle" area in the Shamalzo district of Zabul that smashed the vehicle int  pieces, killing 3 soldiers inside on Thursday. The report adds that the dead  were transferred to their base while the wreckage of the struck vehicle was left  behind on the scene.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031430UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=913:mujahideen-kills-8-soldiers-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 8 soldiers in Boldak</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 January 2010 13:19 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 03 -The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Saturday attacked a  police security outpost at the "Bazo Chowki" area of the Boldak district in the  Kandahar province, killing 4 soldiers and damaging the enemy's outpost. Shortly  after the attack, Mujahideen waylaid the reinforcement soldiers who were moving  towards the battle ground so as to back the soldiers under attack the report  said, adding that Mujahideen killed 4 soldiers of the reinforcement group  besides damaging their military ranger vehicle. In the mean time, the Mujahideen  took the arms left from the dead oldiers consiting of some weapons and a P-K  machine gun.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=909:7-soldiers-receive-casullties-in-panjwai-detonation&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 soldiers receive casullties in Panjwai detonation</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://is.gd/5KGr7">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 January 2010 15:44 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 02 - In Kandahar's Panjwai district, an IED explosion caused  seven soldiers fatal casualties early Saturday morning. according to the  details, the detonation occurred while the enemy was on a foot patrol at the "Yakh  Chah" bazaar near the center of this district. Four soldiers were killed and  three wounded in the bast (sic).</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=908:gerishk-bombings-destroy-1-patrol-tank-1-military-vehicle&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Gerishk bombings destroy 1 patrol tank, 1 military vehicle</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 January 2010 15:00 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Dec. 02 - A logistic convoy of the NATO forces while en route to  Lashkar Gah was hit by a land mine blast early saturday morning at the "Nahrisaraj  Maktab" area of the Gerishk district in Helmand province. According to the  details, the bombing took place on the Kandahar-Lashkar Gah road that destroyed  an escort military vehicle, killing the escort soldiers inside the the Surf  vehicle. In the mean time, all the traffic movements were halted on the main  road and the enemy began carrying away their dead and wounded from the explosion  scene.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=910:british-tank-blown-up-in-sangeen-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank blown up in Sangeen district</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://is.gd/5KGnu">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 January 2010 17:36 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 02 - One the British invaders' tanks was struck by explosive  devices early Sturday afternoon at the "Amanullah Ghunday" of the Sangeen  district in Helmand province. The tank caught fire in the IED attack, killing  the British soldiers inside. Likewise, in the early night hours of Jan. 01,  another military tank of the NATO forces rolled over a planted mine at the "Sangilano"  area near the center of the Gerishk district, killing the NATO soldiers on  board. Alos (sic) Friday, two Afghan army soldiers were killed when their  motorcycle pushed through IEDs near the village of Zarif Khan Aka, on the road  extending between Gerishk and Lashkar Gah.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=904:invaders-tanks-hunted-by-mine-blasts-in-chowrah-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tanks hunted by mine blasts in Chowrah district</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://is.gd/5KGiB">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 January 2010 04:43 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Jan 01 - Two of the NATO armored tanks were hit by land mine explosions  on Dec. 31 and Jan. 01 at the "Zor Kotangi" area of the Chowrah district in  Uruzgan. According to the details, a combat patrol tanks of the NATO forces was  heavily damaged late Thursday afternoon in an IED blast and the NATO soldiers on  board got killed who, shortly after the incident, were shifted to their base by  the helicopter. The report adds that in the late morning hours of Friday, some  of the NATO tanks were on the way to the blast site where one of their tank was  exploded yesterday as their second tank was targeted by another IED blast which  was badly damaged with its soldiers killed. According to the locals of the area,  both tanks were left burning at the site of explosion.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050155UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=917:17-american-soldiers-sustained-casualties-in-panjwai-blast&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 17 American soldiers sustained casualties in Panjwai blast</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 04 January 2010 08:02 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 04 - A U.S foot patrol, while on a combat patrol operation  against Muajhdeen at "Badwani" area near the center of Panjwai district, was  struck by IED explosion on Sunday, killing 11 U.S. soldiers instantly and  wounding another 6 badly, according to the report from Kandahar province. The  locals of the area say that the detonation was so powerful that it caused the  torn flesh and the mutilated parts of the bodies of the soldiers to lie  scattered around the area. The report adds that the area came under missive air  strikes by the American forces following the blast, damaging a number of the  civilian houses and killing more the 20 domestic animals.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=918:american-invaders-leave-4-civilians-martyerd-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American invaders leave 4 civilians martyerd in Gerishk</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 04 January 2010 09:03 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 04 - In Gerishk's Yakhchal area, the U.S. forces invaded the  Masjid (mosque) and a number of a civilian houses at Rasheed Aka village.  According to the details, the U.S. soldiers intruded the Masjid of the village  by disrespectfully blowing off the gate through rocket fires and martyred 4  innocent civilians sleeping inside the Masjid besides wounding another 2, while  the enemy invaders held 7 ordinary civilans captive. The report adds following  the invasion the village was bombed by the U.S forces, destroying a number of  civilian houses and causing them heavy loss of life and injuries. Furthermore,  on Dec. 31,2009, 7 civilians including 2 women were killed when their house had  bombed by the American invaders at "Gul Akhtiar Kala" located in Baba Ji area of  Gerishk district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=915:nad-ali-detonations-inflict-heavy-casualties-on-invaders&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nad Ali detonations inflict heavy casualties on invaders</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 January 2010 15:05 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 03 - In Nad Ali's areas of Chah-e-Mirza, khush'hal Kalay and  Noorzo, the patrols of NATO forces were hit by explosive devices on Saturday and  Sunday. According to the details, a joint foot patrol of Afghan-NATO soldiers  was struck by IED blast on Saturday at the Chah-e-Mirza area of this district,  causing 5 Afghan and NATO soldiers loss of life and injuries. Likewise, 1 NATO  soldier was killed and 3 others injured in a mine explosion on Sunday while they  were on an operation against the Mujahideen at the Kush'hal Kalay area of this  district. According to another report, a NATO military tank got exploded by an  IED attack on Saturday evening in the same area while the enemy was heading for  their outpost. Similarly, in Nad Ali's Noorzo area, yet IED attack hit NATO  patrol late Sunday morning, causing 5 NATO soldiers fatal casualties. Also  Sunday morning, 1 NATO soldiers was killed as well as 3 wounded in a mine blast  at the "Gul Agha" area of "Jow Shali" near the bazaar of the Sangeen district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=919:invaders-base-attacked-in-now-zad&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders' base attacked in Now Zad</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 04 January 2010 09:48 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 04 - In Helmand's district of Now Zad, the NATO forces' base came  under attack by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Sunday. The Mujahideen  attacked the enemy base with heavy and small arms at the "Barani" village near  the center of this district, damaging the facility as well as inflicting severe  casualties on the NATO soldiers that forced the them to flee from their base  who, taking advantage of the darkness, returned to their base during the night.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
060320UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=933:mujahidieen-eiliminate-2-canadian-tanks-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahidieen eliminate 2 canadian tanks in Boldak</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1575:2010-01-05-12-15-36&amp;catid=5:2009-03-%2012%20-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a> -  PDF at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/24806511/Mujahideen-Buldak-destroyed-armored-vehicles-for-the-Canadian-Forces"> here</a> (Arabic) and <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/24839466/Mujahidieen-eliminate-2-canadian-tanks-in-Boldak"> here</a> (Official English)


> *Tuesday, 05 January 2010 17:01 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR. Jan. 05 - Two tanks of the Canadian invaders were destroyed in IED  attacks on Monday and Tuesday at Lowi Kariz area in Boldak district of Kandahar.  According to the details in the early evening hours of Jan. 05, a Canadian tank  got blown off in a roadside bomb at Chowni village of this area, while another  tank of the enemy was hit by explosive devices at late night hours of Jan. 05,  as consequence, both enemy's armored tanks were destroyed with Canadian soldiers  killed who were inside the tanks. In fact, the other day, 19 American soldiers  were killed as a result of 3 deadly IED blasts near the center of Panjwai, while  the enemy confirmed the deaths of 5 U.S. soldiers.*


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=922:helmand-blasts-take-the-lives-of-20-invaders&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Helmand blasts take the lives of 20 invaders</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 January 2010 07:38 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 05 - Twenty soldiers of the foreign invading forces, presumably  almost all the American, were killed in separate detonations on Monday, in the  Nad Ali and Nawa districts of the Helmand province. Five foreign soldiers were  killed and a dozen wounded when their foot patrol hit a land mine at the "Zorabad"  area of the Nad Ali district, the Jihadic officials reported from the area.  Separately, a military double-decker tank of the invaders got blown up as the  explosive devices went off near thier tank at the "Naqil" area of Bagh-e-Rabat  in Nawa district. The tank was destroyed entirely killing 15 foreign soldiers  inside. Two women are said to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=928:british-forces-tank-encountesr-roadside-bomb-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British forces' tank encounters roadside bomb in Gerishk</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 January 2010 12:48 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 05 - One o fthe military armored tanks of the British invaders was  blown off on Tuesday morning when their tank hit a roadside bomb at the Kambark  area in Gerishk district, Helmand province. The tank was destroyed in the IED  attack taking place at the "Sangeen Dowa Lari" (intersection) in this district,  killing the British soldiers inside, according to the report. The residents of  the area say the dead were carried away from the area by helicopter, while the  stuck tank has remained burning ar the blast site till late Tuesday afternoon.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071135UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=943:more-casualties-inflicted-on-british-forces&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More casualties inflicted on British forces</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 January 2010 18:44 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 06 - The British and American forces have suffered heavy losses  and casualties at the hands of the Mujahideen's attacks and bombings throughout  Wednesday and Tuesday in Helmand's Nad Ali, Nawa and Sangeen districts.  According to the Jihadic officials, Mujahideen targeted two British military  tanks through RPGs on Wednesday, ending up hour-long confrontation with the  British soldiers without causing any losses to the Muajhideen, however, the  struck tanks were lying at the site till evening hours in "Welding Charahi" (cossroads)  of Nad Ali district. In another news, a Mini Spy Plane of the U.S troops was  shot down by Mujhideen that fell onto the ground immediately during a  face-to-face fighting between the Mujahideen and the NATO forces breaking out  following the Mujahideen's throwing hand grenades at NATO foot patrol as a  result of which a British soldier had been killed the latter wounded. The  incident took place in the early noon hours of Wednesday in "Haji Abdullah  village" located in No'wi area of Sangeen district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=935:3-nato-tanks-damaged-in-gerishk-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 NATO tanks damaged in Gerishk district</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 January 2010 09:10 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 06 - Three NATO tanks were destroyed in Helmand's Gerishk district  on Monday. According to the details, there were fighting between the Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate and NATO forces continuing throughout Monday at the "Shoor"  area of Gerishk district. Two NATO tanks were blown apart by roadside bombs  during the engagement, the former was hit by IED in the morning hours of Monday,  while the latter got struck in the afternoon hours, killing the enemy inside  both tanks. However, two Mujahids were hurt during the face-to-face fighting. In  another news, one of the NATO tanks, while en route to the center of Gerishk,  encountered a land mine on Sunday ,in the same area that destroyed the tank  completely.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=941:5-nato-and-afghan-soldiers-killed-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 NATO and Afghan soldiers killed in Nad Ali</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 January 2010 14:33 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAD (sic), Jan. 06 - Five Afghan and NATO soldiers were killed on Tuesday evening  during separate attacks in Helmand's Nad Ali district. As per details, 3  soldiers were killed 2 wounded when a joint Afghan-NATO patrol encountered a  land mine followed by an armed attack from Mujahideen, causing the enemy further  losses. Likewise, at the same time on Tuesday, two Afghan soldiers were killed  and 3 wounded in an ambush in Noorzo district of this province. No Mujahids  were, however, harmed during these operations. likewise, one of the armored  tanks of the NATO military convoy, en route to Garm Sir district's center "Hazaar  Juft" got struck by a roadside bomb on Tuesday, in Shamlan area of the Nawa  district,destroying the tank with its soldiers killed. In a recent news, the  Jihadic officials of this province say the U.S. inhuman invaders, at the late  night of Jan. 06, raided a civilian,Noor Ali Aka's house in Sistani area of  Marjah district, killing an innocent youth as well as taking Noor Ali along with  other 8 captive.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=944:us-armored-tank-blown-up-in-garm-sir&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S. armored tank blown up in Garm Sir</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 January 2010 06:38 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 07 - At least a dozen U.S. soldiers were killed when a U.S.  armored tank got exploded by an IED blast on Wednesday afternoon, in Helmand  Garm Sir district. According to the report, the explosion took place as a  military tank of recently-deployed 30000 U.S. troops to Afghanistan was hit by a  land mine in Koshtah area of this district. As a result, the tank was destroyed,  killing the recently-arrived U.S. soldiers on the spot.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080200UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=954:nato-forces-suffer-extensive-losses-in-kandahar-bombings&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO forces suffer extensive losses in Kandahar bombings</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/24927786/NATO-forces-suffer-extensive-losses-in-Kandahar-bombings"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Thursday, 07 January 2010 16:34 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 07 - A series of bombings in Kandahar caused the NATO invaders  heavy losses and casualties on Tuesday. At least a dozen of the foreign  soldiers, likely to be the Canadians,were killed when their tank got exploded by  a roadside bomb in Kowchi Ziarat area of Boldak district in Kandahar, leaving  the NATO tank wreck. In another news, the other day, a land mine blast killed a  number of the NATO soldiers whose corpses were shifted to their base, while the  mutilated parts of the bodies of some of the soldiers and their torn flesh lay  scattered over the area. The report adds the incident took place while the NATO  soldiers were on mission to launch an attack against the Mujahideen in Char  Ghalbi area of Arghandab district.*


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=956:musa-kala-district-becomes-a-scene-of-fighting-today&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Musa Kala district becomes a scene of deadly fighting today</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 January 2010 18:05 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Jan. 07 - A deadly fighting has gone on between the Mujahideen and  joint Afghan- coalition forces almost all through Thursday. According to the  details, more than 20 NATO and Afghan soldiers were killed and a number of  logistical and other military vehicles of the enemy were destroyed in  face-to-face engagements taking place in "Rasheed", "Bagh" and "Nabu Aka Kalay"  areas of Musa Kala district while the combined Afghan-NATO forces were out on  operations against the Mujahideen early Thursday morning. According to the  villagers, two Mujahids have been injured during the fighting with the enemy. In  another news, also Thursday evening, a NATO military tank was hit by an IED  blast, killing the foreign soldiers on board.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
091045UTC Jan 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=957:remote-controlled-bomb-kills-5-nato-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bomb kills 5 NATO soldiers in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1611:2010-01-08-05-53-39&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>


> Friday, 08 January 2010 07:34 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 08 -The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate exploded a NATO tank on  Wednesday in Dandonah district of Kandahar province. At least 5 NATO soldiers  were killed with their tank eliminated in a remote-controlled bomb explosion  taking place in Ziarat area of this district. An officer is reported to have  been among the dead. * It is Worth mentioning that 5 Canadian soldiers were, too,  killed in this district when their tank was hit by one of the IED blasts in  Qasim Palah area, on Jan 01.* Also Thursday, three separate roadside bombs  ripped into the NATO soldiers, causing 15 enemy soldiers loss of life and  injuries. Meantime, these losses and casualties are being inflicted on the U.S  and NATO forces in presence of the recently-deployed 30000 troops, while the  troops have recently stationed in different parts of the country.


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=964:nato-experience-fatal-casulties-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO forces experience fatal casualties in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1619:2010-01-08-12-14-34&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 08 January 2010 17:43 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 08 - There are report from Kandahar province that almost a dozen  of the NATO soldiers were killed inside the tank blew up on Friday hitting a  roadside bomb while they were on a patrol operation in Jwando Hadiray area of  Arghandab district, as a result, the struck tank got ablaze and was on fire till  later this day, while the dead were taken away from the explosion scene by the  helicopter. In another news from Kandahar province, also Friday noon, another  tank of the NATO troops was struck by IEDs blast in the neighboring district of  this province,Siyah Jowi. The Jihadic officials from the area said, " a second  mine ripped into the soldiers who were busy recovering the dead from the struck  tank.", adding that four NATO soldiers were killed and 6 wounded in both  explosions. According to the locals of the region, the helicopter was called for  to shift the dead from the both blasts to thier base</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=959:foreign-infidles-sustain-tremendous-losses-and-fatalities-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Foreign infidels sustain tremendous losses and fatalities in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 08 January 2010 10:04 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 08 - A dozens of bombings inflicted huge losses and casualties on  the enemy on Wednesday and Thursday in the province's Nad Ali and Kanshin  districts. According to the details, at least 20 U.S. soldiers were killed while  traveling in the military tanks blown up by Mujahideen's planted mines, one of  which struck the U.S. tank with its soldiers killed in "Shasheen" area of this  district, the two latter ripped into the enemy's tanks in Dewalak area of this  district which blew apart both tanks and killing the U.S. soldiers inside, while  the fourth tank was hit by another IED blast as the enemy was trying to launch  an operation against the Mujahideen. Two of the U.S officers have reportedly  been among the dead. In another news, 10 NATO soldiers were killed and scores  wounded in separate IED attacks in "Group-e-Shash" and "Zarghon Kalay" areas of  Nad Ali district. likewise, 2 NATO soldiers were killed and other 3 injured  while the NATO soldiers were conducting a patrol in Lowi Mandah area of this  district in the early morning hours of Jan. 07. Moreover, in noon hours of  Thursday, 2 detonations occurred in "Shinghaz Banu" area of Nowi district, the  former exploded to one of the enemy's tank ,where as the latter ripped into  their foot patrol, killing a NATO soldier besides wounding 3.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=965:enemys-vehicle-struck-by-rpgs&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy's vehicle struck by RPGs</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 08 January 2010 18:13 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAD, Jan. 08 - The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate engaged in an encounter  with foreign invading soldiers on Friday afternoon, in Kakarano area of Nad Ali  district of Helmand. Resultantly, one of the enemy's vehicles was hit by  rocket-propelled grenades with its all soldiers killed on the spot. However, the  Mujahideen received no loss of life and injuries during the combat.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=963:5-soldiers-die-as-bomb-goes-off-in-tarin-kowt-town&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 soldiers die as bomb goes off in Tarin Kowt town</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1620:2010-01-08-12-26-07&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 08 January 2010 15:37 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 08 - More than 5 soldiers were killed on Thursday evening when the  enemy's ranger vehicle was hit by one of IED blast in Niazo village located in  Tarin Kowt town of Uruzgan province. A commander has reportedly been among the  dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=966:6-foreign-invaders-die-in-shah-jowi-blast&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 foreign invaders die in Shah Jowi blast</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 08 January 2010 18:43 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 08 - Six soldiers of the foreign occupation forces were killed on  Friday afternoon as one of their armored tank blown apart by IED blast in  Zabul's Shah Jowi district, according to the report from Zabul province. The  Jihadic officials from the area report that the stated fatalities were infected  on the enemy while they were enroute to one of their nearby base as their tank  pushed through roadside bomb in Yakh Aab area of this district.   Reportedly, one of their interpreter has been among the dead.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092315UTC Jan 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=975:1-nato-tank-2-afghan-soldiers-vehicles-eliminated-and-a-dozen-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 1 NATO tank, 2 Afghan soldiers' vehicles eliminated and a dozen killed in  Kandahar</a>


> Saturday, 09 January 2010 19:41 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 09 - There are reports from Kandahar that the Mujahideen on  Saturday destroyed the enemy's 1 tank, 2 vehicles and killed a number of their  soldiers in separate attacks and bombings in Kandahar's districts of Panjwai and  Maiwnd.  *According to the details, a dozen of the NATO soldiers, likely to be  Canadians, were killed when one of their tanks was hit by a roadside bomb while  they were patrolling in Chehl Ghuz area of Panjwai district, at the early  afternoon hours of Jan. 09.* Also Saturday, two of the vehicles of Afghan  soldiers' were hit by remote-controlled bomb attack while the enemy's military  convoy was traveling on Kabul-Herat high way, in Saghuz area of Maiwand  district.


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=970:british-forces-receive-heavy-loss-of-life-and-injuries&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British forces receive heavy loss of life and injuries</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 January 2010 16:08 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 09 - At least three British soldiers were killes and two seriously  wounded in a roadside bomb explosion early Saturday morning in "Chrkhakiano  Mandah" Sangeen district, Helmand province.  Separately, the Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate threw hand grenades at a British security outpost ,also  today, causing 5 British soldiers fatal loss of life and injuries, in which a  British officer is reported to be among the casualties.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1623:2010-01-09-03-19-46&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Vehicle was targeted by enemy RPG in the Nad Ali</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5YLCI">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>09 January 2010 03:19 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Battle took place face to face between the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the  Crusader occupation forces in the region, "Kakran" Directorate of the club near  the center of Hkurjah the capital of Helmand province. According to the news  Linker, this battle took place Wednesday afternoon (2010-01-8). Resulted in the  targeting of the enemy tank by rocket propelled grenades, killing Jima soldiers  who were the on board were killed. This battle took place at the end of the  direct market, "Janger," thankfully there have been no casualties among the  Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=973:invaders-tank-blown-up-by-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders' tank blown up by IED attack</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 January 2010 17:37 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 09 - One of the U.S. military tank got destroyed late Saturday  afternoon as a result of roadside bomb explosion happening in Helmand's district  of Garm Sir. As per details, the U.S. military convoy was passing through  Darwaishan area of this district as one of their tanks was hit by Mujahideen's  planted mine. Similarly, also the other day, one of the foreign invader's tanks  got struck by an IED blast in Kowshtah area of the same district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=971:3-foreign-soldiers-1-interpreter-die-as-their-tank-hits-a-bomb&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 foreign soldiers, 1 interpreter die as their tank hits a bomb</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 09 January 2010 16:36 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 09 - One of the foreign invaders tanks got blown apart on Saturday  noon as the their tank rolled over a planted land mine in Mari Abad area of  Tarin Kowt, Uruzgan province. At least 4 NATO soldiers were killed including one  of their interpreters in the bomb blast taking pace in the early afternoon hours  of Jan. 09.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1622:2010-01-09-03-08-59&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Explosion in the Shah Joy claiming the lives of six occupiers</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/5YLSx">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>09 January 2010 03:08 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to officials from the jihadists of Zabul province, that the explosion  in the Shah Joy reap dozens die (6) soldiers as occupiers in the hour of noon  today (2010-01-8) Local time. According to the report and Linker: the enemy  suffered such a loss when a tank collided with an armored enemy improvised  explosive device in the "Ikhab" in that Directorate, while on its way towards  its center. The interpreter of the dead as well.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2010)

No media confirmation of attack or casualties.

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._


*(C)anadian soldiers' tank struck roadside bomb in Kandahar*
Sunday, 10 January 2010 15:02 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 10 - A dozen of the Canadian soldiers died on Sunday as their combat patrol tank was by roadside bomb explosion in Kandahar's Zarai district.  The report said the incident occurred on Kandahar-Herat highway when the enemy's armored tank got exploded in an IED blast, killing the Canadian soldiers on board who have later been shifted from the area, while the struck has been on fire till later this day.

Links (original and PDF at non-terrorist site) available here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092300UTC Jan 10* 
<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=984:helmand-attacks-and-bombings-cause-enemy-extensive-losses-and-casualties&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Helmand attacks and bombings cause enemy extensive losses and casualties</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1640:2010-01-10-12-31-31&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 10 January 2010 18:59 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMA(N)D, Jan. 10 - The enemy suffered on Sunday heavy losses and casualties in  a series of attacks and bombings in Helmand's districts of Musa Kala and Nawa.  In the morning hours of Jan. 10, five NATO soldiers were terribly wounded in an  ambush attack carried out by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Musa  Kala's Toghi area. In another news, a vehicle of Afghan army got struck by  another roadside bombing on Sunday which was smashed into piesce, killing 4  Afghan soldiers instantly in the same area. Also on Sunday, 2 Afghan soldiers  were killed and 3 seriously wounded when one of their Corolla vehicle got hit by  a hidden IED in Nawa's Surkh Dowz area. The wounded were, reportedly, shifted to  a U.S hospital in the neighboring district,Garm Sir. Likewise, 5 Afghan soldiers  were killed and 7 wounded later this day when thier two vehicles were separately  targetd by IED blasts in Nawa district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1631:2010-01-10-04-06-09&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Collision of a tank to the Crusader occupation forces hit a landmine in Garmser</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/61XYt">Google English translation </a>
<blockquote>Sunday, January 10th, 2010 04:06 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed tanks of the American Crusader forces a mine explosion in the  Directorate of Garmser in Helmand. Officials say the jihadists in the region:  strong explosion occurred at four o'clock this afternoon (2010-01-9) When the  enemy convoy was passing near the village of "the spirit of Khan" in the "Darwisan"  from the Directorate; Dbathm armored hit the landmine planted by the Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate. Recalls that the day before yesterday also destroyed an  armored car to the enemy in a similar explosion in the "Kostei" the directorate  itself.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1628:2010-01-10-03-22-16&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Killing and injuring soldiers in the Englishmen Sngen</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/61YiD">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, January 10th, 2010 03:22 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
English occupation forces suffered heavy losses of life resulting from sporadic  attacks in the Directorate of Sngen in Helmand. The news item was (3) soldiers  were killed and (2) others at eight o'clock this morning (2010-01-9) In the "Jrczykano  Mande" in that Directorate, when a powerful explosion on the enemy soldiers  infantry. According to another report, the Mujahideen threw two grenades at the  fourth yesterday afternoon into the security point of British soldiers in the "Togi"  directorate itself, killing and wounding (5) soldiers Englishmen. Mention of the  dead officer Ingelezi also Mujahideen attackers pulled safely from the area.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=976:self-same-surrogates-in-the-service-of-the-masters-once-more&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Self-same surrogates in the Service of the Masters Once More</a> (Official  English) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/25014392/Self-same-surrogates-in-the-Service-of-the-Masters-Once-More"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>.... Preposterously, Karzai wants to throw dust into the eyes of the people by  promising them that the same nominees would eradicate corruption whereas they  are in fact a band of agents of the World Mafia. Five years ago, he had given  self-same empty pledges and said that he would launch anti- corruption drive,  establish security and stability in the country and build up national economic  pillars. Karzai should have answered the queries of the people about his  promised security, employment, poverty eradication and economic improvement  before nominating the new cabinet. Do they have any tangible results or  achievements in the past fives years to show to the people? ....</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110110UTC Jan 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=988:7-suffer-casualties-in-kandahar-bombings&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 suffer casualties in Kandahar bombings</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 January 2010 09:01 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
Kandahar, Jan. 11 - At least 4 policemen were killed and 3 badly wounded on  Sunday when their foot patrol was hit by remote-controlled bomb attack in  Kandahar's Zaria district. According to the report from the area, the Afghan  police were conducting a foot patrol in Sangsar area of district as they  encountered remote-controlled explosive devices detonated by the Mujahdieen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=995:mujahid-kills-5-american-soldiers-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahid kills 5 American soldiers in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 January 2010 18:42 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 11 - Later on Monday, one of the brave Mujahids of the Islamic  Emirate killed five U.S soldiers in Kandahar's Shawali Kowt district. According  to the details, the Mujahid, Sadar Muhammad, who was waiting in the ambush for  the U.S.foot soldiers to approach as soon as the range was reduced to minimum  and the enemy reached a distance of 4 kilo meters, Sadar Muhammad sprung the  ambush by opening fire on the foot soldiers, killing 5 U.S soldiers on the spot  and fatally wounding another two. The brave Mujahid ,at last, gave his life for  Allah at the hands enemy during this successful operation. However, a statement  has been issued by the U.S militay , claiming that their 3 soldiers were killed  in an encounter. It is to be noticed that the U.S. military only confirmed the  death of their 10 soldiers since the beginning of the year 2010.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=992:heavy-fighting-breaks-out-with-british-soldiers-near-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting breaks out between Mujahideen and British soldiers near Lashkar  Gah</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 January 2010 15:00 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 11 - A heavy encounter erupted near the province's Lashkar Gah  town when the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked the British soldiers on  Monday soon after the enemy came out of their base, in which the British  soldiers suffered sever losses of life and injuries. In the mean time, a  roadside bomb ripped into the British soldiers during the encounter, causing the  enemy further fatalities, however, there is no details of the extent of their  casualties. It is ,furthermore, worth mentioning that one of the British  journalists, Robert Hammer, was killed the other day while he was traveling with  the U.S soldiers in Nawa district of Helmand province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=991:sescurity-soldiers-encounter-land-mine&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Security soldiers encounter land mine</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 January 2010 14:30 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Jan. 11 -In the province's Yaqoobi district, three road making security  soldiers were killed and 2 injured Monday morning when they hit a roadside bomb  while walking at the site. According to the Mujahideen of the area, a second  bomb ripped into the soldiers who were trying to recover the dead from the  explosion site, as a result, the enemy sustained further casualties while there  is no report to determine the the exact number of their casualties.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=986:tarin-kowt-explosion-kills-5-injures-3&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Tarin Kowt explosion kills 5, injures 3</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 January 2010 07:32 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 11 - The Mujahdeen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a  remote-controlled bomb attack on the base of the minion Afghan army on Sunday,  killing five soldiers on the spot and seriously injuring another three. The  remote-controlled bombing occurred in Uruzgan's Tarin Kowt town, in which a  commander of the outpost is believed to be among the killed soldiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=989:seven-foreign-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Seven foreign soldiers killed in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 11 January 2010 09:27 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 11 - More than 7 NATO soldiers were killed on Sunday when their  combat patrol tank encountered the planted explosive devices in Sheenki district  of Zabul prvince. The local Mujahideen report from the region that the invading  soldiers were on a combat patrol operation against the Mujhideen when one of  their armored tank got struck by a land mine blast in "Eilto" area of this  district, eliminating the tank and killing the foreign soldiers on board.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130110UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1662:2010-01-12-11-54-23&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Seven U.S. soldiers were killed in the battle of Nad Ali</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/69X3s">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, January 12th, 2010 11:54 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Battle took place face to face between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the  American Crusader forces in the Directorate of Nad Ali in Helmand, which  resulted in the deaths (7) where the U.S. soldiers and wounded a number of other  serious surgeries. According to the report, and the severe battle took place in  the eleventh hour of yesterday afternoon (2010-01- 11) When the soldiers came  out of the occupying military forces based in the region, "Bus-Abad,"  Directorate mentioned to launch military operations. According to the mujahideen  from the local area that was bombed during the battle randomly in the region by  the enemy for a period of (3) hours, which resulted in the martyrdom (2) of the  Mujahideen and injured (2) others.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=997:mujahid-kills-6-american-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kills 6 American soldiers</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1660:2010-01-12-07-24-51&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 January 2010 20:53 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAD (sic), Jan. 12 - The Mujahideen in an encounter on Monday, killed six  U.S. soldiers in the Now Zad district in Helmand province. According to the  details, following the helicopter's landing on attack mission, the U.S.  soldiers, who got of the helicopter, came immediately under attack by the  Mujahideen. A dozen of the soldiers and tanks as reinforcements approached the  scene, one of which was hit by a roadside bomb, leaving the tank on fire. The  U.S. doldiers (sic), backed by the air stikes, contnued fighting till later that  nght , said the locals of the area.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=999:mujahideen-clash-with-british-in-musa-kala-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with British in Musa Kala district</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 January 2010 22:22 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 12 - On Tuesday, an encounter broke out between the Mujahideen and  the British troops in the Musa kala in Helmand province. The encounter erupted  following an attack by Mujahideen on the British soldiers who were on their way  to base. However, there is no further details of their casualties. Meantime, no  Mujahids have been harmed duriong the combat.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=998:9-allied-soldiers-killed-in-maryrdom-operation-hirwat-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 Allied soldiers killed in maryrdom operation in Hirwat district</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 12 January 2010 21:31 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 12 - As many as nine allied soldiers were killed and 4 wounded in  a martyrdom operation carried out on Monday by a brave Mujahid, Muhammad Wali,  in the Harwat district in Uruzgan. According to the details, the martyr attack  came as several enemy had gathered for a meeting inside the district Qummandani.  The brave Mujahid, Muhammad Wali, after having opened fring on the guards in  front of the Qummandani, entered the facility and carried out the operation. In  fact, 30 foriegn and local troops including some members of the council were  killed in a maryr attack on Dec. 17, 2009 in the same district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1659:2010-01-12-07-16-46&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Killed six soldiers in the Cmzay</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/69XEU">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, January 12th, 2010 07:16 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Murder ( 8 ) soldiers including the commander of the Border Guard soldiers from  the attack by the Directorate Cmzay state of Zabul. The news item was these  soldiers were killed in customers at six pm on Sunday (2010-01-10) While Fjioa  attacked by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. And thankfully there have been no  casualties among the militants in the attack.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140050UTC Jan 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1007:14-killed-and-7-wounded-in-martyrdom-operation-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 killed and 7 wounded in martyrdom operation in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1680:2010-01-13-18-29-21&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 January 2010 13:29 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 - Fourteen soldiers were killed and seven wounded in a martyr  bomb attack in the the Daman district in southend Kandahar province on Wednesday  morning. According to the report from Kandahar province, the martyrdom operation  was carried out by a brave Mujahid, Jamaluddin, when several servicemen gathered  inside the district. The Mujahid slammed his explosive-filled truck into the  gate of the district office, killing and wounding 21 enemy and damaging the  facility in addition to damaging a number of vehicles parked within the  facility. A commander is reported to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1004olice-vehicle-blown-apar-tby-ieds-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle blown apart by I.E.D.'s in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1677:2010-01-13-17-43-26&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 January 2010 09:46 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 - At least 2 Afghan soldiers were killed and another seriously  wounded on Tuesday evening when their vehicle while heading for their security  out was hit by a roadside bomb in the Boldak district of Kandahar province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1009:zari-zadaran-district-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Zari Zadran district comes under attack</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 January 2010 14:34 By Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Jan. 13 - Kandahar's Zari Zadran district came under heavy and small  arms fire on Tuesday by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate. According to the  details the attack took place late last night, damaging the facility of the  district headquarter, while no details of loss of life and injuries of the enemy  were reported.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1678:2010-01-13-18-00-15&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Military helicopter was shot down in Helmand, NATO</a> (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/6dHSX">Google English translation</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/25175492">PDF of Arabic and Google English  statement at non-terrorist site</a> - <a href="http://www.isaf.nato.int/en/article/press-releases/helicopter-hard-landing-in-helmand.html"> ISAF Statement Saying "no enemy involvement in the accident"</a> - <a href="http://milnewstbay.pbworks.com/Taliban-MANPADS-29-07-07">Taliban Air  Threat OSINT Page</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, January 13th, 2010 18:00 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot down a helicopter to the NATO forces in the  region, "Coaros" Department of Musa Qala in Helmand, which travels at a distance  of ten kilometers north of the Directorate are polka dots vast and Mkatsp  population. According to the paper Linker, the enemy helicopter crashed at about  ten o'clock on the morning of the day before yesterday (2010-01-11) when  targeted by the Mujahideen Bnanhm; caught fire which, starting in the air and  landed a few moments on the ground near the point "Beraga" security Bagh  district Rashid those of the Directorate. The helicopter crashed and burned  completely, and was (35), ranking soldiers died. Residents say the area that the  wreckage of the helicopter and parts still remain in place Isagattha, transport  of soldiers surviving a car Kumaz to their status, the enemy has stated that an  emergency landing of the helicopter. Given the difficulty of communications in  the area delayed news was published in the above-mentioned to this day.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1008:7-nato-vehicles-torched-on-gerishk-laskar-gah-road&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 NATO vehicles torched on Gerishk-Laskar Gah road</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1679:2010-01-13-18-14-59&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 January 2010 14:09 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 13 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate burned down seven  logistical vehicle of the NATO forces between the Laskar Gah town and Gerishk  district in Helmand province on Wednesday. The Mujahideen waylaid a convoy of  the logistical vehicles packed with supplies of NATO in the Dasht area near the  village of Zarif Khan. As a result, a dozen of the logistical vehicle were set  on fire with a vehicle of the escort security soldiers hit by RPG's during the  ambush attack, in which a rocket launcher and a Kalashnikov rifle fell into the  hands of the Mujahideen. Meanwhile, no Mujahids have been harmed during the  operation.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1665:2010-01-13-07-20-35&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Mujahideen killed four policemen in Gereshk</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/6dCMo">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, January 13th, 2010 07:20 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack on a security police near  the center of the Directorate of Gereshk in Helmand. Carried out the attack at  the middle of the second session last night (2010-01-12). In an area "Barjaoh"  in that Directorate, which resulted in the freeing point of the enemy  completely, leaving one (4) policemen were killed. The sheep Mujahideen three  rifles and a motorcycle of the police officers dead, and set fire to a building  point.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1012:musa-kala-bombings-inflicts-extensive-casualities-on-british&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Musa Kala bombings inflict extensive casualities (sic) on British</a> (Official English)
<blockquote>Wednesday, 13 January 2010 19:12 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 13 - On Tuesday, the British troops sustained heavy casualties in  a series of bombings in Helmand's Musa Kala district. As many as five local and  foreign soldiers were killed or injured when their joint patrol encountered a  roadside bomb in Shawarzo area of this district. Likewise, on Wednesday, 9  foreign and Afghan soldiers received casualties while they were on an operation  against the Mujahideen as their foot soldiers hit a planted land mine. All these  casualties come when the enemy have been intent on the operations against the  Mujahideen in the Mujahideen-controlled areas. In another news, last night, 3  foreign soldiers were killed and 2 wounded inv a roadside bombing in the Ghargay  area of the Sangeen district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1669:2010-01-13-08-07-46&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Mujahideen destroyed a tank of the occupying forces in Marjp</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/6dDoz">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, January 13th, 2010 08:07 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Destroyed tanks of the occupying forces improvised explosive device in the  Directorate of Marjp in Helmand. Officials report the jihadists from the region,  destroyed enemy tank in the eleventh hour of the evening, Yu M yesterday in the  "Yazdh" at the end of the Directorate by an explosive device planted by the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate was crossing the waterway in the region. The tank  was destroyed in the powerful explosion completely, Jima was the American  soldiers who were on board were killed, observers say: Azadt explosions of  improvised explosive devices in recent times in this state with increasing U.S.  troops in the new state.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160217UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1687:2010-01-15-03-40-26&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">The destruction of three enemy vehicles in Kandahar province</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/6lOJ1">Google English translation</a>


> Friday, January 15th, 2010 03:40 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Scattered by the blasts directorates Meond Arghandab district of Kandahar  province, and destroyed three vehicles for enemy forces. According to detail, at  the second session of the afternoon (2010-01-14) Mujahideen detonated an  explosive device in a car for the Ranger puppet army patrol vehicles while in  the case of the enemy out of one of their outposts in the char Gelbi Department  Arghandab, the explosion completely destroyed the car and killed (5) soldiers  inside, including a local leader as well. In a similar context, the mujahideen  detonated an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces on the road to  Kandahar, Herat, near the area at the center of the Directorate Khchinkhod Meond.  Adds the report, carried out the attack in the ninth hour of the morning near a  petrol station Gaffar, which led to the destruction of the tank is full and  killed on board.  *According to another report, at the fifth yesterday afternoon  destroyed a vehicle for the Canadian Forces in the East under the  Directorate-listed by an explosive device by the mujahideen, which led to the  destruction and the killing of the passengers.*


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1014:response-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-concerning-the-desecration-of-the-holy-quran-and-martyrdom-of-innocent-afghans&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Response of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Concerning the Desecration of the  Holy Quran and Martyrdom of Innocent Afghans</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/25289102/Response-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Concerning-the-Desecration-of-the-Holy-Quran-and-Martyrdom-of-Innocent-Afghans"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>.... The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is determined to take its revenge on the Americans and other foreign invaders at the battlefield, for the desecration of the Holy Quran and the martyrdom of the innocent Afghans. God willing, we will give them unforgettable lesson for their crimes. However, we remind the public of the world that the world and Islamic Ummah are grappling with a crisis about their future because of the barbaric tyranny and domineering conduct of America. This crisis will come to an end only when the public of the world and the Islamic Ummmah rise against the anti-human colonialist crimes of America and her invading Allies ....</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1692:2010-01-15-04-03-57&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Killed eight police officers as a result martyrdom attack in the Directorate of  Musa Qala</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/6lP6Z">Google  English translation</a>
<blockquote>Friday, January 15th, 2010 04:03 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
At ten in the morning (2010-01-14) Do one of the heroes of Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate of martyrdom attack on a police patrol in a market the Directorate of  Musa Qala. Adds the report, carried out the attack hero Mujahid (Hafez Abdul  Rashid) on foot on a car, police chief in the region. The attack resulted in the  destruction of the type of car Ranger to the enemy and killed (7) soldiers on  the spot where the two passengers, from among the dead, their leader, also known  as (-e). According to witnesses: Let the enemy as bad habit Niarana random  civilians after the incident, which led to the injury (4) civilians.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1703:2010-01-15-14-30-56&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Inflicting large losses on the Americans as a result a massive explosion  Directorate Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/6lPMa"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Friday, January 15th, 2010 14:30 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Been a massive explosion at the tenth local time last night (2010-01-14) On a  foot patrol of the crusader forces occupied Asaker Department Kanchin in Helmand.  According to the report, was a powerful bomb blast machine by remote control,  killing ten and wounding five U.S. soldiers. Officials report the jihadists in  the region that the above-mentioned losses suffered when the enemy blew  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of an explosive device remote access to the enemy  on foot patrol in a village for the "New Fort" mentioned Directorate. It is said  that among the dead soldiers (2) U.S. Army officers. According to the residents  of the region: the transfer of enemy soldiers killed and injured and shelling in  surrounding areas until the third evening, perhaps suffered heavy losses to the  enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1696:2010-01-15-10-21-04&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Explosions caused losses in the Department of spiritual occupiers Marjh</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/6lPlM">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Friday, January 15th, 2010 10:21 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Explosions were the soldiers of the occupying forces in "Yazdh" in the last  limits of the mandate of the Directorate Marjh Helmand. According to the report,  by the blasts that took place in five o'clock yesterday afternoon on a foot  patrol of the enemy, and moments later was another explosion in the armored  military tank to the occupiers, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank  is full and five (5) soldiers as occupiers immediately. According to officials  from the region that the Jihadists Crusader occupation forces announced their  equips them to carry out major operations in the Directorate of Marjh.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170250UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1026:shah-wali-kot-bombing-destroys-canadian-tank&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Shah Wali Kot bombing destroys Canadian tank</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/25321515/Shah-Wali-Kot-bombing-destroys-Canadian-tank"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Saturday, 16 January 2010 18:38 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 16 - One of the Allied forces' tank blown apart by roadside  bombing in the Shah Wali Kowt district, in Kandahar province on Saturday noon.  As many as 5 Canadian soldiers were killed who were traveling in the tank in  Hasan Zaro area, on the road between Kandahar and Uruzgan provinces. An officer  is ported to have been among the dead. In a recent news, also Saturday, at least  15 Canadian soldiers suffered loss of life and injuries while the enemy's foot  soldiers were passing through a street in Pirzu village of Panjwai district the  as they encountered a planted land mine. According to the locals of the area,  the helicopter was called for to evacuate the casualties, while the extent of  their casualties is unclear.
> *


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1021:mujahideen-inflict-heavy-fatalities-on-british-invaders-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen inflict heavy fatalities on British invaders in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 16 January 2010 15:15 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 16 - On Saturday, a series of bombings and attacks caused the  British troops unbearable losses and casualties in Nad Ali,Khanshin and Sangeen  districts of Helmand. According to the details, in the early afternoon hours of  Jan. 16, at least two British soldiers were killed and 3 others seriously  injured when their tank hit hidden I.E.D's adjacent to Ikhtyar Gul Kala near the  provincial capital Lashkar Gah town. According to another report, about 10  British soldiers sustained loss of life and injuries in a heavy blast in the  village of Char Deh in Sangeen district, "the blast was powerful enough to throw  the caps and other stuff of the soldiers 30 meters away around the area", said  the Mujahideen. In another news, the Mujahideen fired 3 missiles at the base of  Allied forces in Shabo area of Khanshin district on Saturday, causing the enemy  sizable casualties. In a recent news, also Monday, 2 soldiers of Afghan army  were killed and 3 wounded when their foot patrol encountered a roadside bomb in  Haji Abdul Aka village in Sangeen district. Similarly, in the morning hours of  Saturday, the Mujahideen killed 1 Afghan soldier and wounded another in Tughi  area of Musa kala district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2010)

_NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one._

*Heavy bombings inflict deadly fatalities on Canadians* - PDF of statement downloadable from non-terrorist site
*Sunday, 17 January 2010 18:00 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 – The Canadian troops have suffered severe casualties and losses throughout Jan. 17 in a series of separate bombings in the province’s Maiwand, Zhari and Panjwai districts.  According to the details, in the morning hours of Sunday, about 5 locals soldiers were killed when the explosive devices exploded to their ranger vehicle on the road extending to Lako Khel area in the Zhari district of the Kandahar province.  Likewise, at least 3 Canadian soldiers were killed and 2 others badly injured as a roadside bomb ripped into their foot patrol on the road extending to the Saghiran Ghundi in Punjwai district on Sunday morning.  In another news,  last night, a dozen of the Canadian soldiers were killed in Kala Shah area of the Maiwand district when the enemy’s armored tank was hit by the land mine blast.  Similarly, also Sunday, a logistical vehicle laden with the supplies of the Allied forces was struck by I.E.D’s in the same area, destroying the tank completely, while no casualties were reported.  Moreover, yesterday, one of the Canadian army tank was destroyed in a bomb attack in Sanziri in Zhari district.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190025UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1031:allied-tank-blown-up-by-ieds-in-zhari-district&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Allied tank blown up by I.E.D.s in Zhari district</a>


> Sunday, 17 January 2010 09:06 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 17 - About five soldiers of the Allied forces were killed when  their tank was exploded by a land mine in Kandahar's Zhari distrct on Saturday.  The incident occurred while the Allied soldiers were out on an operation against  the Mujahideen in Sanziri area of this district.  *It is worth mentioning  that 15 Canadian soldiers, too, sustained loss of life and injuries in Nakhoni  area of Panjwai district, where the Canadian military confirmed the death of  their one soldiers.*


 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1044:mujahideen-attack-local-and-foreign-troops-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack local and foreign troops in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 18 January 2010 17:52 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 18 - At least 5 local and Allied soldiers were killed and a dozen  wounded on Monday during a 2-hour long fighting in the province's Musa Kala  district following an offensive from Mujahideen.  Also Monday, the Mujahideen waylaid a convoy of logistical vehicles in Amanullah  Ghunday in the Sangin district, damaging some logistical vehicles and causing  the escort guards loss of life and injuries.  However, the extent of their casualties is not clear.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1029:3-british-soldiers-killed-2-injured-in-lashkar-gah-bombing&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 British soldiers killed, 2 injured in Lashkar Gah bombing</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 17 January 2010 07:33 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 17 - The British invaders encounter one of the planted land mines  near provincial capital Lashkar Gah town in Helmand province on Sunday morning.  At least three British soldiers were instantly killed and two others terribly  wounded while they were trying to neutralize planted land mines in Lochak area  of Baba Ji village as one of which set off. In fact, these casualties came when  David Miliband, the British Minister of Foreign Affairs arrived in Lashkar Gah  town on a visit.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200140UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1055:eleven-allied-soldiers-killed-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eleven Allied soldiers killed in Arghandab</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 January 2010 18:55 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 19 - Eleven foreign soldiers were killed as well as 4 wounded on  Tuesday when their foot soldiers encountered a land mine planted by the  Mujahideen while the enemy was passing through a street near the Kuhak Ghunday  in the province's Araghandab district.  The locals say the explosion was powerful enough to throw the mutilated and torn  bodies of soldiers away aver the area.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1052:mujahideen-torch-8-vehicles-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen torch 8 vehicles near Kandahar city</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 January 2010 12:21 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 19 - The Mujahideen on Tuesday, waylaid a convoy of the  logistical vehicles of the NATO forces on Kabul Dwa Rahi (intersection) in the  west of Kandahar city, according to the report from Kandahar province. At least  6 logistical trucks and 2 two oil tankers full of petroleum were set ablaze as a  result of being targeted by RPGs. Likewise, on Monday, some 7 soldiers of the  Afghan minion army were killed when their vehicle was blown apart in a roadside  bomb explosion in the Chinartu area of the Shah Wali Kowt district in Kandahar  province, however, the pieces of the stuck vehicle have still existed up to this  day on the Kandahar-Uruzgan highway.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1056:a-dozen-british-soldiers-die-as-their-tank-hits-explosive-devises-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A dozen British soldiers die as their tank hits explosive devices in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 January 2010 19:26 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 19 - One of the British forces' tank got blown off in the roadside  bomb blast on Tuesday while the British soldiers were on a patrol mission in the  province's Musa Kala district. The report indicates the enemy's combat patrol  tanks were going over a bridge in the Yateemchi area of this district when one  of their tanks was struck by a mine explosion in which the tank was destroyed,  killing all the soldiers on board. Soon after the explosion the enemy came under  attack by the Mujahideen, causing the British enemy further casualties and  losses.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1047:more-than-4-dead-4-inured-as-police-vehicle-strikes-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More than 4 dead, 4 inured as police vehicle strikes roadside bomb.</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 19 January 2010 07:57 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 19 - At least 4 policemen were killed and another 4 injured on  Monday as their ranger vehicle hit a planted mine on the road extending to the  Laskar Gah town in the Nahri Siraj area of the Gerisk district in Helmand  province. As a result, the vehicle got smashed into pieces the wreckage of which  lay scattered on the between Lashkar Gah and Kandahar.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210205UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1066:enemy-bleeds-15-nato-led-allied-soldiers-killed-several-tanks-eliminated-in-kanahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy bleeds, 15 NATO-led Allied soldiers killed, several tanks eliminated in  Kanahar (sic)</a>


> Wednesday, 20 January 2010 19:01 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
> KANDAHR (sic), Jan. 20 - At least 15 Allied soldiers were killed on Wednesday when  their three tanks were struck by the Mujahideen's planted mines on Kandahar-Herat  highway in the Rahman Mandah area of Zhari district in Kandahar province. All  three tanks were wrecked, taking the lives of fifteen foreign soldiers. Also  Wednesday, following the above losses and casualties inflicted on the enemy, a  forth tank of the NATO-led forces encountered a roadside bomb in the same area,  causing all the Allied soldiers to lose their lives and leaving the tank  destroyed.  *It is however, worth mentioning that prior to these bombings, 3  Canadian military tanks were destroyed in the roadside bombings in Boldak  district of the province, killing at least 2 dozens of Canadian soldiers which  bring the losses of the enemy tanks to seven throughout Jan. 20.*


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1067:7-soldiers-lose-their-lives-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 soldiers lose their lives in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 January 2010 19:29 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 20 - About seven soldiers of the Afghan puppet army were killed in  the Mujahideen's attack and bombing near the center of the Gerishk district in  Helmand on Tuesday. According to the report from the area, Mujahideen attacked a  military convoy of the vehicles of the Afghan army, hitting one of the convoy's  heavy truck laden with the containers through rocket fire which was instantly  set on fire. Meantime, an escort vehicle was struck by I.E.D.s blast, killing  seven soldiers including a commander on the spot.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1064:five-american-soldiers-sustain-casualties-in-nad-ali&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five American soldiers sustain casualties in Nad Ali</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 January 2010 15:38 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 20 - On Wednesday, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked  a group of the U.S soldiers who were out on a mission to carry operations  against the Mujahideen in the Province's Nad Ali district. According to the  report, one U.S. soldier was killed as well as 2 wounded in the Shireen Jan  Crossroads in this district, while about two other American soldiers lost their  lives while trying to evacuate the casualties from the site when they were hit  by a planted mine blast. Meantime, the Mujahideen have not suffered any loss of  life and injuries.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1062:tarin-kot-bombing-kill-4-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Tarin Kot bombing kill 4 soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 20 January 2010 14:57 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 20 - In the province's Tarin Kot town, four soldiers including a  commander were killed and two injured in the roadside bombing on Tuesday. The  bombing took place in the Jibz area of the provincial capital. However, the  enemy who was trying to evacuate the dead from the site was attacked by the  Mujahideen inflicting further casualties on the enemy.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
221200UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1070:mujahideen-attacks-and-bombings-kill-16-foreign-soldiers-destroyed-5-tanks-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attacks and bombings kill 16 foreign soldiers, destroy 5 tanks in  Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 January 2010 13:05 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HEALMAND, Jan. 21 - At least two dozens of the Allied soldiers were killed in  Talkhak and Sanglakh areas of the Washeru district when their 2 tanks were  struck by separate roadside bombings in the morning and evening hours of  Wednesday. According to the report from the province, the fatalities and  casualties were evacuated from the from explosions sites while the struck tanks  remained burning at the sites till the end of the day. In another news, 9  foreign soldiers were killed as well as dozens injured the other day as the  enemy encountered twin roadside bombings in the Shor Awak area in Marjah  district of this province. (L)ikewise, the other day, a number of the American  soldiers who had approached the Khansheen district by air and land came under  immediate attack from the Mujahideen, causing the U.S soldiers heavy loss of  life and injuries in the Taghaz area of this district. The report adds two U.S  armored tanks were exploded by the land mine blast during the attack, killing 7  U.S soldiers and forcing the enemy to flee from the area. However, both struck  tanks remained at the battlefield till later that day. At last, the U.S.  soldiers fled to the desert in the late hours of the day where their third tank  was targeted by another land mine blast, causing the American soldiers further  casualties and fatalities.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1071:more-fatalities-inflicted-on-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More fatalities inflicted on enemy in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 January 2010 13:58 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELAMAN, Jan. 21 - A roadside bomb blast on Wednesday killed five Afghan  soldiers in the upper Kajaki area of Kjaki district in Helmand province.  Furthermore, at least 5 soldiers of the foreign Allies forces were killed the  other day as their tank struck I.E.Ds in Jow Shali area of the Sangeen district.  The explosion was followed by an armed attack from the Mujahiseen, inflicting  further casualties and loss of lives on the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1082:7-soldiers-lose-their-lives-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 soldiers lose their lives in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 22 January 2010 10:11 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
URUZGAN. Jan. 22 - About seven soldiers of the Afghan army were killed on Friday  when their military vehicle encountered a land mine in the province's Tarin Kowt  town. The locals of the region say the vehicle got blown apart into pieces in  the bombing, throwing the mutilated and torn pieces of their bodies around the  vicinity in Bai Nawa area of this district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1069:thirteen-killed-4-vehicles-damaged-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Thirteen killed, 4 vehicles damaged in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 21 January 2010 08:20 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 21 - The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed 13 Afghan soldiers  besides destroying their 3 vehicles in the province's Shahr-e-Safa district on  Wednesday. The report said the military convoy of the enemy had come under the  Mujahideen's ambush attack while it was traveling on Kandahar-Kabul highway near  the center of this district. Likewise, the other day, six soldiers of the Afghan  minion army were killed as their military vehicle was blown up by the explosive  devises blast in the Shamalzu district in Zabul province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1080:7-allied-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 Allied soldiers killed in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 22 January 2010 09:33 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 22 - At least seven soldiers of the coalition forces were on  Thursday when one of their tanks was struck by the explosive devices blast in  the provincial capital Kalat town. The report says the incident occurred in  Kakarano Cheenah area of this town, in which the tank got smashed into into  pieces and killing 7 foreign soldiers on board.  According to the  residents, the dead were carried away from the explosion scene while the struck  tank remained burning on Kabul-Kandahar highway.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230210UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1086:farah-jan-22-in-dil-araam-district-of-farah-province-a-roadside-bomb-blew-up-one-of-the-allied&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Helmand bombings destroy 3 tanks, kill a dozen of British soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 22 January 2010 14:00 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 22 - In Helmand's Gerishk district, three tanks of the British  troops were eliminated by I.E.D's blasts on Thursday. According to the report  from the Helmand province, the incident took place in Sayedanu village of this  district while the British soldiers were on a combat mission against the  Mujahideen when their 3 tank fell pry to the mines planted by the Mujahideen. As  a result, the enemy's three tanks were destroyed killing the British soldiers  inside. The report adds the explosions were followed by a direct firefight from  the Mujahideen in which no Mujahids were harmed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1084:4-afghan-soldiers-killed-scores-injured-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 Afghan soldiers killed, scores injured in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 22 January 2010 12:43 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 22 - Some four Afghan soldiers were killed and a dozen injured in  a landmine blast in Helmand's Khansheen district on Thursday. The regional  Mujahideen report a demining team of Afghan soldiers were trying to remove and  neutralize a landmine planted in the Taghaz area of this district when another  landmine set off killing and wounding a number of the soldiers including one of  their demining engineers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1082:7-soldiers-lose-their-lives-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 soldiers lose their lives in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 22 January 2010 10:11 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
URUZGAN. Jan. 22 - About seven soldiers of the Afghan army were killed on Friday  when their military vehicle encountered a land mine in the province's Tarin Kowt  town. The locals of the region say the vehicle got blown apart into pieces in  the bombing, throwing the mutilated and torn pieces of their bodies around the  vicinity in Bai Nawa area of this district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1080:7-allied-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 Allied soldiers killed in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 22 January 2010 09:33 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 22 - At least seven soldiers of the coalition forces were on  Thursday when one of their tanks was struck by the explosive devices blast in  the provincial capitalKalat town. The report says the incident occurred in  Kakarano Cheenah area of this town, in which the tank got smashed into into  pieces and killing 7 foreign soldiers on board. According to the residents, the  dead were carried away from the explosion scene while the struck tank remained  burning on Kabul-Kandahar highway.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232335UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1092:american-forces-capture-a-saint-along-with-three-devotees-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American forces capture a saint along with three devotees in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 January 2010 15:05 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 23 - The U.S. soldiers raided the Haji Bacha Agha Shrine in the  Province's Nad Ali district on later Friday night. The U.S., as usual, exploded  the gate of the Shrine through rocket fire and began beating the sleepers and  the ones who were in a state of the meditation and remembrance of Allah Almighty  inside the Shrine. At last, the invaders captured the saint of the Shrine who is  well-known throughout the region along with his three devotees.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1093:martyr-bomb-attack-inflicts-deadly-casualties-and-fatalities-on-americans-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyr bomb attack inflicts deadly casualties and fatalities on Americans in  Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 January 2010 15:50 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 23 - On of the brave Mujahids of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan launched a martyrdom operation in the Helmand's Kansheen district on  later Saturday. According to the report from the region, the martyr bomb attack  was carried out by a lone Mujahid bomber on foot, Jumah Gul, resident of Helmand  province on the U.S. soldiers while they were walking on foot in the district  bazaar. Dozens of the Americans were killed and injured some of whose torn flesh  and mutilated organs were thrown 50 meters away over the area, said the  residents, adding that the area was surrounded by the enemy in order to evacuate  the casualties from the crash site.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1087:afghan-forces-vehicles-destroyed-in-bombing-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan force's vehicle destroyed in bombing in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 23 January 2010 06:55 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 23 - In Shamalzu, district of Zabul, two border soldiers were killed  including a commander named Majeed and another two were wounded on Friday when  their vehicle was blown up in landmine blast on the road between Zanzeer and  Kandi areas of this district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242150UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1101:top-level-us-officerloses-his-life-in-martyrdom-operation&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Top-level U.S. officer loses his life in martyrdom operation</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 January 2010 11:58 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Jan.- At least 10 American soldiers were killed in the martyrdom  operation took place in the Khanshin district of Helmand on Saturday. The martyr  bomb attack was carried out in the Taghaz area of this district on the U.S  soldiers who were walking on foot to join a meeting. A high-ranking U.S.officer  is said to be among the dead who, according to the villager, was about to come  to the area to discuss the residents problems.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1102:four-british-soldiers-sustain-loss-of-life-and-injuries-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four British soldiers sustain loss of life and injuries in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 January 2010 14:34 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 24 - More than 4 British soldiers were killed and wounded in the  province's Sangeen district when their tank was targeted by the explosive  devices blast on earlier Sunday. The incident took place in Char Deh village of  this district, in which a local translator is said to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1096:british-troops-sustain-fatalities-in-helmad&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British troops sustain fatalities in Helmad</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 January 2010 06:36 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 24 - In Helmand'(s) Sangeen district, Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate engaged in a direct firefight with the British forces in Gharahgay area  of this district on Saturday, causing the enemy fatalities and casualties the  extent of which is not clear. Also Saturday, 2 British soldiers were killed when  they came under the Mujahideen's hand grenade attacks which was followed by an  immediate attack by the Mujahideen, killing another British soldiers. Likewise,  in an encounter, Mujahideen killed and injured 2 British soldiers during the  same day, however, one of the enemy's tank was hit by roadside bombing during  the encounter, inflicting the enemy further casualties.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1104:two-us-and-its-allies-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two U.S and its allies tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 January 2010 16:46 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 24 - Some 5 U.S and British soldiers were killed when their 2  tanks were struck by two alternate landmine blasts in the province's Nad Ali  district. In another incident, on Sunday, 4 solderers of the coalition forces  sustained loss of life and injuries in a 3-hour long encounter with the  Mujahideen breaking out in the same area.  however, two Mujahids suffered injuries during the battle.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
250130UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1109:bombings-hit-4-us-coalition-tanks-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings hit 4 U.S. coalition tanks in Kandahar</a>


> Monday, 25 January 2010 14:22 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHR, Jan. 25 - *Four tanks of the U.S. coalition forces targeted by the  explosive devices blasts in the province's Zhari and Maiwand districts, on  Sunday. According to the details, a military convoy of the coalition forces were  traveling on Kandahar-Herat highway when two of their tanks hit roadside  bombings near the bazaar of Zhari district, where the their third tanks  encountered another roadside bomb in Mir Akhor Dow Rahi in Maiwand district and  the fourth one got struck by a landnine (sic) blast in Malang Kariz area of  district.  Sunday's detonations occurred within an hour, in which all four tanks  were badly damaged, causing the soldiers on board, likely to be Canadians, loss  of life and injures, the report said*, adding that 8 U.S coalition tanks have  been targeted by the roadside bombings in Kandahar province since yesterday.


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1108:kandahar-airfield-comes-under-attack-&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield comes under attack</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 25 January 2010 12:43 administrator
KANDAHAR, Jan. 25 - On Sunday, the Kandahar airfield came under missile strikes  by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate amid a meeting held between the U.S  officers and the Bulgarian Defense Minister Nikola Miladinov inside the  airfield, in Kandahar province. According to the report from the province,  Mujahideen fired missiles from a distance 200 meters, six of which struck the  airfield causing the enemy sizable losses, but there are no details of whether  the Bulgarian Minister was killed or injured. However, the other day, the  Bulgarian military confirmed the death of their 6 soldiers.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1105:garmsir-becomes-scene-of-mass-ant-us-protest&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Garmsir becomes a scene of mass ant-U.S. protest</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 24 January 2010 20:57 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 24 - Garmsir, district of Helmand province was a scene of mass  protest against U.S and coalition forces through Sunday. According to the report  from the Helmand province, thousands of people went on demonstration as a  protest against the U.S and coalition forces' blaspheming Holy Quran during the  raid on a prominent civilian house, Haji Amin Agha. The U.S and coalition forces  denied the allegation about desecration to Holy Quran, while the witnesses saw  them burning a volume of Holy Quran. In fact, a couple of days ago 13 innocent  civilians were killed and 25 injured by the U.S. and collation forces on Jan.  13, 2010 while they had gathered over the U.S forces its allies' blasphemy  against Holy Quran in Hazar Juft, center of this district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1106:-eleven-us-soldiers-suffer-loss-of-life-an-injuries-in-helamad&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eleven U.S. soldiers suffer loss of life an injuries in Helamad (sic)</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 25 January 2010 12:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 25 - Some 11 local and U.S soldiers were killed or injured in  three separate detonations, two of which occurred in the later morning hours and  the third in the later afternoon hours of Sunday, in Ghijaino, west of district  Marjah in Helmand provinces. Also Sunday, the U.S. coalition fores encountered a  deadly explosion in Trikh Naro area, east of this district causing the foreign  soldiers further fatalities.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1113:bombs-kill-more-than10-allied-soldiers-in-helmand-destroys-a-tank&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombs kill more than 10 Allied soldiers in Helmand, destroy a tank</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 25 January 2010 18:57 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, JAN. 25 - In Helmand's district of Sangeen, a bomb planted yesterday  near Khan Muhammad outpost killed 6 Britain and Americans and wounded some ,  besides damaging a the facility, forcing the enemy to flee from the area whose  sensitive electronic equipments such as cameras, binoculars and some other  important stuff were seized by the Mujahideen. Likewise, a NATO tank on Monday  was hit by bomb strike in the province's Khansheen district, killing the foreign  soldiers on board. Also Monday,in an encounter with the Mujahideen, some 4  British and American soldiers were killed and another 5 wounded in Babaji near  Laskar Gah, capital of Helmand. However, no Mujhids have, by the virtue of  Allah's bounty, been harmed during the battle.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270255UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1117:commander-surrender-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander surrenders in Lashkar Gah</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1846:2010-01-26-17-25-10&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Arabic version</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 January 2010 16:50 administrator
HELMADN (sic), Jan. 26 - A commander of the police forces turned himself in to  the Mujahideen in Lashkar Gah, the capital of Helmand province on Tuesday. The  officer who associated with the Mujahideen gave in a vehicle, 1 P-K machine gun,  4 Kalashnikov rifles to the Mujahideen, said the officials of Mujahideen. The  officer surrender comes after four policemen were killed by police official in  the center of the city a day earlier.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1845:2010-01-26-17-15-21&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Cmlzo explosion which left seven dead and ten wounded among the soldiers</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/77EVE">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, January 26th, 2010 17:15 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Killing and wounding (17) soldiers, including two commanders as a result,  sporadic explosions in the Directorate of Cmlzo state of Zabul. According to the  paper Linker: A large explosion occurred at night only a little bit of afternoon  ( 2010-01-26 ) Ranger on a car near the police from the village "Karaanbeeri"  one side "Spini Xhoni" in that Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of  the car completely, killing and wounding ( 8 ) soldiers who were on board. In  the news Msagtl last, at about eight o'clock in the evening yesterday collided  with a car-type Ranger police hit a landmine in the area of "infidel Sah" the  directorate itself. Official says jihad in the region: killed in the powerful  explosion Center security chief named "Spenki" in "Znzir" named / Hakim Jan, the  commander of security features for an "infidel Sah" named / guardian with Jean  (3) of the border guards, were killed and (4 ) other soldiers. The dead were the  two leaders had a hand in the long martyrdom and the families of a number of  Mujahideen, has Nala Jzahma yesterday evening after a long-standing track.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1114:mujahideen-attack-pushes-back-nato-troops-in-nimroze&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack pushes back NATO troops in Nimroze</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 26 January 2010 06:57 By Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZE, Jan. 26 - Mujahideen on Monday engaged in a firefight with NATO  soldiers in the Khash Rowd district of Nimroze province, according to the report  from Nimroze province. The 3-hour long encounter unfolded in the Puhst Hasan  area of this district, in which the enemy was forced to retreat, while their  casualties are not determined.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280135UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1124:mujahideen-kill-9-canadians-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 9 Canadians in Kandahar</a> (Official English) -  <a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1866:2010-01-27-17-56-08&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17">Arabic version</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/25941505/Mujahideen-kill-9-Canadians-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Wednesday, 27 January 2010 14:31 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Jan. 27 - On earlier Wednesday, at least nine Canadian soldiers were  killed in an encounter with the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the  Kandahar's Zhari district. The battle broke out while the Canadian troops were  out in a combat mission against the Mujahideen in Bashmol area of this district.  No Mujahids suffered any loss of life and injuries during the 2-hour long combat  backed by the air strikes.*


<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1863:2010-01-27-17-49-54&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Flight of American soldiers after brief clashes in the Directorate of Marjh</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&amp;sl=ar&amp;tl=en&amp;u=http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1863:2010-01-27-17-49-54&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, January 27th, 2010 17:48 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to news arrivals of the Helmand province, he fled the occupying U.S.  troops before noon today ( 2010-01-27 ). After the clashes lasted for one hour  in the Directorate of Marjh in Helmand. According to the report that the clashes  occurred, which lasted one hour, when he took a large number of U.S. troops by  helicopter in the area of "Trik maneuvered" located at the end of the  Directorate of Marjh, in the area, "Kemp", located at the beginning of the  Directorate, which clashed with the Mujahideen on the spot. The heavy losses  suffered by American soldiers during the clashes, which forced the immediate  escape from the region Bmrouhyatem after one hour. It should be mentioned that  the week before the commander of U.S. forces from the processing of ten thousand  U.S. soldiers to arrest the Directorate controlled by the Mujahideen in full for  three years, and encamped three days before a number of foot soldiers in these  areas where severe Astugeoa bombings and forced to withdraw immediately.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1858:2010-01-27-12-52-02&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> The destruction of a tank of U.S. forces in the Directorate of Kanchin</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/7bMpg">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, January 27th, 2010 12:49 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn yesterday afternoon ( 2010-01-26 ). An  explosive device in the tank for U.S. forces in the region Ewalk Department  Kanchin in Helmand. News by Linker, the explosion carried out in the middle of  the village and destroyed the tank completely, killing all on board, and in the  novel of the population of the region scattering bloody body parts to nearby  houses to the scene, and still remains there until now. The city Dewalk Almkatsp  population between the Directorate and the Directorate of Garmser Kanchin Dvp  the Helmand River, which was presented with a large number of American soldiers  in the recent times, they have been a major hub for themselves as well, and  every day battling severe between the militants and the soldiers of the enemy,  as a result the arrival of new soldiers to area destroyed dozens of the enemy as  a result of mechanisms similar attacks by the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290200UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1134:bomb-kills-8-afghan-soldiers-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb kills 8 Afghan soldiers in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 January 2010 07:45 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 28 - Some 8 Afghan soldiers were killed in the roadside bombing  while on patrol in Zhari district of Kandahar province on Wednesday. The enemy's  patrol vehicle was traveling on the road between Kandahar and Herat when it  encountered a planted mine.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1881:2010-01-28-17-47-15&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> Meond (Maywand) explosion kills four British soldiers</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/7fZbR">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, January 28th, 2010 17:46 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
We received the news of Kandahar province that: Murder (4) British soldiers in  an explosion Meond Department, with the mandate. According to the paper Linker,  the fatal accident occurred in the eleventh hour only slightly in the morning (  2010-01-28 ) while targeting the enemy tank hit a landmine in the area "Mako  Karez" in that Directorate. In the novel of the witnesses from the local  community: the enemy tanks destroyed in the blast completely, now at noon, where  it remained at the scene on fire.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1139:mujahideen-attack-us-base-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack U.S base in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 January 2010 15:18 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMDAND (sic), Jan. 28 - The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Wednesday  launched missile attack on the U.S. base in the Helmand 's Khanshin district  inflicting damages and fatalities on the U.S troops. Two missile struck the base  which was responded with subsequent firing from the enemy that caused the  Mujahideen no losses. In another news, on Thursday, the U.S. outpost came under  attack by the Mujahideen in the Khash Rowd district of Nimroze province, but the  there are no details of their casualties yet.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1135:remote-controlled-bomb-kill-5-australian-troops-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bomb kill 5 Australian troops in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 January 2010 07:46 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 28 - A bout five Australian soldiers were killed by the Mujahdieen  remote-controlled bomb attack while they were on foot patrol on Wednesday in the  Province's Tarin Kowt district. The remote-controlled bomb was carried out in  Sinano area of this district, in which an Australian officer is said to be among  the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1142:4-killed-as-dutch-tank-hit-by-bomb-attack-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 killed as Dutch tank hit by bomb attack in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 28 January 2010 15:57 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan 28 - Some four Dutch soldiers were killed including a local  translator late Thursday afternoon when their patrol tank got blown up in the  landmine blast in the Uruzgan's Char Chino district. The enemy was on a combat  patrol mission in the Gorgeen area located in this district and was preparing to  launch operation against the Mujahideen as a roadside bomb set off near one of  their tanks damaging the tank and killing and wounding the soldiers inside, said  the Mujahideen officials and witnesses.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300145UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1143:mujahideen-operation-on-going-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2">Mujahideen operation ongoing in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 12:32 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Jan. 29 - About 7 martyr attackers of the Islamic Emirate, today, late  Friday morning took part in an operation in Helmand's provincial capital Lashkar  Gah, in which the Mujaideen mounted simultaneous attacks on the provincial  headquarter, Bust Hotel which is frequented by the foreigners and UNAMA office.  Mujahideen have carried out successful attacks in which they killed some 20  government servicemen and torched five of their vehicles, say the witnesses. As  a result, the city of Lashkar Gah has been blocked off where the people are seen  running in terror and shock.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1147:deadliest-battle-going-in-lashakar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadliest battle going on in Lashakar Gah</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 15:41 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 29 - At least 26 Afghan soldiers have been killed and a dozen  wounded during the operation launched by a group of seven martyr attackers of  the Mujahideen in the late morning hours of Jan. 29 which is still in progress,  according to a recent report from the area. On the other hand, a statement  issued by the enemy, claiming that they have recaptured the points from the  Mujahideen is not true, in fact, the Hotel and other points are in the control  of the seven brave Mujahideen who are still, in the evening hours, fighting the  enemy there.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1146:bomb-in-helmand-kills-and-injures-12-americans&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb in Helmand kills and injures 12 Americans</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 15:04 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 29 - More than twelve soldiers of the U.S and Afghan forces  suffered loss of life and injuries in the bombing in Helmand's Kanshin district  on early Friday evening. The report says the forces were preparing to launch  attacks against Mujahideen in Taghaz area of Khanshin district when they  encountered landmine planted by the Mujahideen. Two U.S. demining workers are  said to be among the dead. The stated enemy's fatalities and casualties come as  the seven Mujahideen who began their operations in the provincial capital,  Laskar Gah, are still battling against the enemy there.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1150:mujahideen-target-tank-kill-3-us-soldiers-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen target tank, kill 3 U.S soldiers in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 18:48 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 29 - At least three American soldiers were killed in Helmad's  Khanshin district early Friday afternoon as Mujahideen struck one the U.S. tanks  through missile which was set of fire. The incident comes as the a group of  seven brave Mujahideen was engaged in a deadly battle against the enemy in  Lashkar Gah, the capital of this province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1148:british-soldiers-head-and-legs-found-in-musa-kala&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British soldier's head and legs found in Musa Kala</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 17:13 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 29 - On Friday, Mujahdeen, in Helmand's Musa Kala district, found  a British soldier's head and legs cut off in the landmine blast that hit a  British tank on Jan. 27,2010 in the Ahmad Khanzo area of this district. In  another news, also today, a military tank of the British troop was struck by  landmine in Yateemchi area of this district that destroyed the tank and killed  the soldiers who were traveling in the struck tank which was followed by an  attack from the Mujahdieen on those who were trying to evacuate the casualties  from the explosion scene causing additional losses to the enemy British.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1144:americans-martyr-5-civilians-hold-4-in-garmsir&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Americans martyr 5 civilians, hold 4 in Garmsir</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 13:36 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 29 - The U.S. troops during their terrorist operations martyred  five civilians in the late night hours of Thursday in Helmand's Garmsir  district. The Americans following air attacks on the civilian houses, conducted  a house-to-house search during which they held 4 civilians as captives, the  report said. The people martyred and taken captive had no links to Mujahideen  but were ordinary civilians, say the residents.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1149:mujahideen-kill-commander-abdul-maalik-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill commander Abdul Maalik in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 17:38 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 29 - Two Mujahideen riding a motorcycle, in a guerrilla attack  killed a regional commander, Abdul Maalik on Friday while the commander was  heading for his home near the Haji Zahir Market in Kandahar city. Likewise, a  police officer, Muhammad Essa Khan, was, too, killed during a guerrilla attack  in Kandahar city about three days ago.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1145:mujahideen-missiles-hit-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen missiles hit Kandahar airfield</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 29 January 2010 14:21 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 29 - The Mujahideed of the Islamic Emirate on Wednesday night  conducted missile attacks on the Kandahar airfield where a large number of the  Americans and Britain are stationed. Two of the missiles landed in the airfield  causing the British and U.S. forces sizable losses. Similarly, the same airfield  came under Mujahideen's attack about four days ago, as well.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1133:mc-crystal-felt-the-need-for-peace-instead-of-war&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Mc Crystal Felt the Need for Peace Instead of War</a>
<blockquote>.... The invaders think that the committed Mujahideen of Afghanistan are like  their mercenary soldiers who lost their lives in mountains and deserts of  Afghanistan for obtainment of a few dollars. They nurture this childish and  ridiculous notion to subjugate the people of Afghanistan and impose on them the  ideology of unbelief. This is because the invaders are not able to think and  ponder sagaciously. They propose asylum for a person, whose order every  honor-loving individual of the nation, obeys as a religious obligation. It is  the cherished hope of every committed Afghan to be in the stronghold of  martyrdom and sacrifice in order to comply with the order of the leader ....</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
310100UTC Jan 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1159:full-report-of-fridays-operation-in-laskar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Full report of Friday's operation in Laskar Gah</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 January 2010 15:29 By Imran Khalil
HELMAND, Jan. 30 - At least 45 Afghan and foreign soldiers and government  servicemen were killed as a group of the seven Mujahideen armed with heavy and  small arms, some in explosive vests struck the provincial capital, Lashkar Gah  on Friday. The Mujahideen first took over the Bust Hotel which is frequented by  the foreign and Afghan official guests and targeted 5 vehicles packed with  foreign and Afghan soldiers in front of the hotel. Following attack on the hotel  a group of three took over Haji Azizullah Plaza located in the central part of  the city, while the other four positioned themselves tactically in strategic  points who have carried out a series of attacks on the provincial head quarter,  the enemy's main base in Lashkar Gah, border Kandak ( Battalion ), UNAMA branch  and other government buildings. Amid Mujahideen's operations the forces seemed  unable to gain control of the situations and stop the Mujahideen whose strong  resistance continued till the evening hours of of Friday. Three Mujahideen, Mula  Naseem, Mula Muhammad Wali, and and Hafeez embraced martyrdom, while the four  surviving members of the group returned unharmed.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1156:bombings-in-helmand-kill-10-british-troops&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Helmand kill 10 British troops</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 January 2010 09:18 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 30 - In Helmand's Samgeen district, more than 10 British soldiers  were killed in the bombings on Saturday morning while they were walking on foot  to inspect a struck bridge in Mula Adam Neekah area of this district. The  witness say they saw at least 15 Britons who were being evacuated by the  helicopters.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1160:mujahideen-kill-7-americans-and-britons-destroy-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 7 Americans and Britons, destroy tank in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 January 2010 16:20 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 30 - A NATO tank was hit by roadside bombing on Saturday while its  military convoy was traveling to a newly-built Shoor Aab airfield in Helmand's  Nad Ali district. The tank got eliminated in the bombing resulted in killing and  wounding the joint U.S and British soldiers who were inside the tank. Similarly,  Mujahideen, in a 3-hour long confrontation killed 7 Britons and Americans in Zor  Abad area of Nad Ali district which was followed by airstrikes from the enemy  leaving 3 women, an elderly man and a Mujahid martyred.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1162:blasts-in-uruzgan-kill-4-dutch-8-afghan-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Uruzgan kill 4 Dutch, 8 Afghan soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 January 2010 17:21 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Jan. 30 - On earlier Saturday, at least four Dutch soldiers were killed  in Uruzgan when their tank got blown up by a landmine blast in Chawni area of  Darwishano near Tarin Kowt city. A little over an hour later, a military vehicle  of Afghan army was struck by another blast in the same area, leaving 5 Afghan  soldiers dead. Similarly, on Friday, 3 Afghan soldiers were killed in Gorgeen  area of Char Chino district in this province while demining a planted mine in  the area.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1155:six-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six soldiers killed in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 January 2010 08:55 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Jan. 30 - Some 6 Afghan soldiers were killed on Friday evening during an  attack by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Zabul's Sheenki district.  Three of the enemy's vehicle too were destroyed as result of the rocket fires  during a one-hour long encounter near Zari Kala of this district in which the  Mujahideen seized some arms and ammunition from the possession of the enemy.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1157:kandahar-airfield-comes-under-attack-yet-again&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield comes under attack yet again</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 30 January 2010 09:38 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 30 - Once again, the Kandahar airfield came under Mujahideen's  missiles and rocket strikes which caused the enemy heavy losses and fatalities  on Friday. It is to be said that it is the forth attack that has been carried  out on the same airfield over the past week.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010045UTC Jan 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1172eople-stage-protest-demonstration-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> People stage protest demonstration in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 January 2010 16:23 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 31 - A lager number of the people swarmed a demonstration in the  bazaar of Sangeen district in Helmand province on Sunday. Hundreds of people  gathered in front of the district office in protest of yesterday's incident  which occurred in the Sarwan Kala in this district, in which the U.S helicopter  intercepted a civilian vehicle carrying the caskets of two drivers martyred in  the US airstrikes three days ago in the Dushtan area of this district. The U.S  troops after intercepting the vehicle martyred two civilians and held 2  civilians as captives along with an elderly woman and carried them as well as  the corpses of the two martyrs along whit them. According to a recent news, the  protest was still in progress till the afternoon hours of Sunday and a great  number of people rallied in protest, demanding the release of the three captives  and the corpses of the two martyrs withheld by the U.S troops. However, the  authorities and government officials have not reached any affirmative action  regarding the demands of the civilians.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1166:blast-in-helmand-2-afghan-soldiers-injures-3&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Helmand 2 Afghan soldiers, injures 3</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 January 2010 09:02 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Jan. 31 - A roadside bomb Saturday hit a vehicle of the Afghan army  killing 2 Afghan soldiers and wounding another 3 while their vehicle was  traveling on Kandahar-Herat highway in the Gerishk district of Helmand province.  The blast smashed the vehicle into pieces which occurred in the Yakhchal area of  this district, said the locals.</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1909:2010-01-31-04-22-43&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> The bombing of the U.S. military tank improvised explosive device in the  Directorate of Nad Ali</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/7rzTk">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, January 31st, 2010 04:22 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device planted in a  military tank belonging to the occupying U.S. troops pawns in the Dasht  Department Nad Ali in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy  tank, killing all of them. According to the report, the eighth time in local  time this morning ( 2010-01-30 ). Tank blew up the enemy improvised explosive  device planted when she was bound by the Directorate of the club to a "Shoorab"  air (airport air bases by American forces in the desert of The Courteeners  between departments of Nad Ali and Gereshk). According to another report, there  had been direct clashes between the militants and the pawns of the occupying  forces yesterday in the "false-Abad," the directorate itself, resulting in the  death of (7) soldiers as occupiers. Adds the report, during the clashes, which  lasted for nearly three hours, was indiscriminate shelling by the enemy. Bean  residents of the region: during the bombing as well as damage to civilian was  killed and an older (3) wives, also cited Mujahid one too. Acceptance of God.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1171:two-soldiers-killed-3-injured-in-kandahar-bombing&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two soldiers killed, 3 injured in Kandahar bombing</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 31 January 2010 14:36 By Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Jan. 31 - At least two Afghan soldiers were killed and 3 injured in  the landmine on Sunday that went off when the soldiers were going were a bridge  in Panjwaii district of Kandahar province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2010)

Highlights

•	*Taliban statements monitored during January 2010 claimed responsibility for approximately 158 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 1 deaths during this period.*
•	In the past 12 months (including January 2010), *the Taliban has claimed 15.5 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada* (496 alleged by Taliban vs. 32 reported by Canada).

Full report available here.


----------

